# THC Potency testing at home, any Idea's?



## Dan789 (Aug 31, 2021)

I haven't been too active of late, but did come across some very interesting idea's on determining THC potency via Thin layer Chromatography that one of the members in 2017 posted.  So here's where I'm at, I'd like to know if anyone is currently doing any of this?  And secondly are the results even if only comparative any indication of how effective decarbing has been?   I've been kicking around the idea to purchase one of the testing apparatus's but none but the higher costing units "Purple Pro" and MyDx, seem like they work.  Any comments and/or idea's would be appreciated.  Thanks in advance. Dan


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

I love science - but for me, the best potency test is just to smoke it and close your eyes 
I'm constantly surprised because - years ago - I smoked some amazing weed with my buddy in South Africa - I thought then it was the best ever. 
In the past few years I've been back to smoking my own homegrown and at some point each year I think, WOW this is the best ever. 
I guess some of it is psychological.


----------



## Fiefie920 (Mar 31, 2022)

tCheck 2 home thc testing kits. 

Uses a little device, some stuff mixed a solution... Thc% sent to phone app. 

Pricey but cool. 

Haven't personally tried it.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Friend spent some money on the kits They work but were hard to read as far as what the true readings on the % were. If one has a Lab near by that does testing and it is important to get true values , I would have a lab do it .
In the future I bet the kits will be point on , maybe soon


----------

